# Was benutzten zum 3D Spieleprogrammieren ?



## Pommes9485 (23. Jun 2011)

Hallo,
mein Kumpel und ich arbeiten schon etwas länger mit Java und haben nun vor uns auf die SpieleProgrammierung einzulassen. Wir hatten gestern mit Java 3D angefangen, aber ich habe wo gelesen, es sei veraltet und man solle jetzt mit einer MonkeyEngine arbeiten(???)... Was meint ihr ? 
Was sollten wir am besten lernen ? Die Spiele später sollen erstmal was einfaches sein, zum ANfang hin erstmal zwei würfel welche sich abstoßen...

Was sagt ihr, was sollten wir lernen ?


----------



## Kr0e (23. Jun 2011)

jME3, Ardor3D, Espresso3D, jPCT, Slick(Aber 2D) oder vlt lieber mti reinem OpenGL ? -> JOGL, LWJGL


----------



## Pommes9485 (23. Jun 2011)

Eine _Liste_ mit APIs hätte ich auch wonder bekommen können^^

Aber welche würdest du denn davon empfehlen, welche hat am meisten Zukunft und welche ist am Effektifsten ?


----------



## Kr0e (23. Jun 2011)

Keine ist am Besten... Alle haben ihre Stärken/Schwächen... Mit jME3 kannste aber nix falsch machen


----------

